# GR rescue dog missing



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Cross-posted:

URGENT HELP NEEDED!
GRRAND rescued golden, Lindsey, escaped her collar as she was entering East Louisville Animal Hospital at 7:15 this morning (12-21) for her appointment to be spayed. She ran across Westport Road and cannot be found anywhere.

Lindsey is a puppy mill dog and is extremely terrified and unsocialized. She has no identification since she slipped her collar and had not yet been microchipped.

GRRAND is in need of any available person to aid in the search for Lindsey. She will be very difficult to catch, even if located, due to her fear. If you, or anyone you know in the St. Matthews area would be able to help with this search, please come to East Louisville Animal Hospital at 4158 Westport Road.

We would really appreciate all the help that we can get right now!! We are desperate to find Lindsey before it gets dark this evening. Go to the following link to see a picture of Lindsey 

GRRAND - Gold Retriever Rescue And Adoption of Needy Dogs


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG--how I wish I was in Louisville - Major prayers and paws crossed for Lindsey, GRRAND, and everybody that is helping.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I hope you guys find her! She is adorable!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope they can catch this poor girl soon.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish I lived nearby. I'm certainly would help! Another dog was missing in CT from a transport. After 2 weeks, the dog was finally recovered and is now either in his new home or a foster!

I know there is a message board that covers each state. I can't think of the name of it, but it's a state by state profile and they each have a forum. I would post this there!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OMG this is tragic...


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope she is found and then fed. One smart thing that was done in CT for Bentley, the dog that escaped, was putting tranquillizer in his food, enough so he was conked out. 

Keep us posted on this poor girl.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is awful. I hope they find her....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray that she is found safe and sound. Good luck and I wish I was there to help.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Update about Lindsey, the missing rescue dog:

Dear GRRAND Members and Friends:

Many thanks to those of you who have responded to our plea for help infinding Lindsey, the GRRAND rescued Golden who escaped East Louisville Animal Hosptial on Friday morning on her way to be spayed. We have searched for three days and Lindsey is still missing. She was sighted at about 12:30pm Saturday afternoon by several people, flying at top speed across Ridgeway Ave. by the railroad tracks,and back behind Willis Klein Locksmith. Several volunteers were in the area at the time and rushed to search for her, but she was nowhere to be found. We believe very strongly that she is alive and still in the St. Matthews area somewhere between the Shelbyville Road and Brownsboro Road areas and between Chenoweth Lane and midway up the Rudy Lane area (off Hubbards Lane toward the Watterson).

Two traps have been set near where she escaped and was recently seen and we continue to pray for her safe recovery. Lindsey is a puppy mill dog and extremely unsocialized. She will run from people if approached. If you see her or hear reports of her being seen as you search, please call her foster mom, Cathy Blair, immediately. Cathy's cell phone is XXX-XXXX. Cathy may be the only person who she will come to. We will continue to search diligently for Lindsey during Christmas and would welcome the aid of any of you who have time to assist us.

Volunteers are on foot and driving many hours of the day and into the night. Signs have been posted, but are being blown down due to the bad weather. If you have some time and are willing to assist us, please take some duct tape and/or a staple gun with you and try to repair flyers you may see damaged. If you wish to make your own signs to add to those already posted... they should read as follows:

LOST Golden Retriever 
Very Timid 
If seen, please call: XXX-XXXX
REWARD

Should Lindsey be recovered, we will send out an immediate e-news blast,notifying everyone of the good news. No news from us means that we are still searching. Again... MANY thanks to each of you who has given of your time during this busy holiday season to help this little dog in need!!. GRRAND has an amazing group of members and we are so very grateful!! May you be richly blessed for your kindness!

GRRAND



If anyone needs the contact phone #, PM me and I'll get it for you.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Dang you just feel helpless down here. She is a beauty and needs to be protected.


----------

